# [V] BioShock Infinite, Tomb Raider und Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon



## Duggan (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,
zum Verkauf stehen die Steam Keys von BioShock Infinite und Tomb Raider
sowie einen Key von Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon für Ubishop-Download.
Die Keys stammen aus der Never Settle Aktion von AMD.

Zusammen für 20 Euro.


----------



## Duggan (12. Juli 2013)

Tomb Raider ist verkauft.

BioShock Infinite und Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon sind noch zu haben.


----------



## Duggan (2. August 2013)

Die Keys von BioShock Infinite und Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon sind noch da. 
Zusammen für 10 Euro.


----------

